# Low end lag



## Hub (Nov 29, 2003)

I'm driving a 95 altima automatic and I get bad lag in first gear. Any ideas? It revs up to about 4,500 and 30mph and then shifts. Any ideas would be appreciated


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Do you mean it takes a long time to shift? It could be a vaccum leak. Check all the rubber vaccum hoses under the hood. Look for disconnected or cracked/broken hoses.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

have you always had this or is this a new developing problem? The automatics ahve a bit of lag anyways so you could be just describing that... try adjusting the cable on your tranny to shift lower/higher...


----------



## Nismo5042 (Nov 18, 2003)

i have to same problem with my 93' i think its just a automatic thing. mine will really pic up at about 3000. the torque converters on those have like no stall either. you should also try manualy shifting cause i let mine winde out to 6 and when i shift to second im at like 41-42mph


----------



## Hub (Nov 29, 2003)

James said:


> have you always had this or is this a new developing problem? The automatics ahve a bit of lag anyways so you could be just describing that... try adjusting the cable on your tranny to shift lower/higher...



Yeah, it's a newly developed thing. How do adjust the tranny cable?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

well not sure on your tranny but on the GA16DE ones there was a cable you could adjust the length on it and it affects the shift points...


----------



## steveo24 (Feb 26, 2004)

automatics arent exactly fast in the low end. it's probably just a thing with ur auto. tranny. most cars that are auto shift at that rpm and arent very responsive to the accelerator.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

I am wondering if you have changed the trans fluid and filter lately? Did you check the fluid level? Also make sure the trans is going into low (first) or does it only drop into second? Does the problem only happen when it is cold or warm or all the time? The problem may be with the vacuum modulator also but that depends on the answers to the other questions.

Troy


----------

